# Work permit extention



## Geggs1 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi there I'm currently working in Vancouver, china town as a supervisor doing security. I'm applying for a work permit as my job as been extended for 2 more years. My question is about HRSDC (human resources and skills development Canada) is says in the package send file number if applicable. Can anyone shed any light on this as I'm not sure if I need a file number as I'm not going through the LMO system I've simply got a letter from my employer. 

Many thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Under which type of visa are you presently in Canada?


----------



## Geggs1 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sorry it's a TWP ( temporary work permit )


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Geggs1 said:


> Sorry it's a TWP ( temporary work permit )


Is your employer's LMO expiring. If so, I expect it will need to get a new one to accommodate your TWP extension.


----------



## Geggs1 (Apr 15, 2011)

There's no LMO. I came on a working holiday visa but it was changed to TWP when a landed. I have an open permit to work anywhere for anyone in Canada. I'm confused as there's no LMO just a company letter explaining my work hours and conditions.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Geggs1 said:


> There's no LMO. I came on a working holiday visa but it was changed to TWP when a landed. I have an open permit to work anywhere for anyone in Canada. I'm confused as there's no LMO just a company letter explaining my work hours and conditions.


Your employer will have to get a LMO in order for you to get another TWP.


----------



## Geggs1 (Apr 15, 2011)

G-Mo said:


> Your employer will have to get a LMO in order for you to get another TWP.


Are you 100% sure about this or is it possible to get an extension. Should I try for my extension without an LMO as my employer doesn't help out with LMO only letters from the company.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Geggs1 said:


> Are you 100% sure about this or is it possible to get an extension. Should I try for my extension without an LMO as my employer doesn't help out with LMO only letters from the company.


You cannot get an extension. You can try. You will get a letter that says its non extendable, you have to stop working immediately and you have 3 months to leave the country (been through it with my brother-in-law).

Your employer needs to apply for a LMO, based on the job description you provided above I think it's highly unlikely a LMO will be successful. If you apply for the extension in the last week of your current TWP you can buy yourself 6-8 weeks while they process the request and send you the rejection.


----------



## Geggs1 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Looks like I'll finish off my 5 months visa and then return back to the doom and gloom that is the UK. I'll look forward to signing on at the job centre every 2 weeks. :-(( 

Kind regards.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

I doubt it will make a difference, but take a look at the BC PNP program to see if there is anything there that will help you out:
The Provincial Nominee Program in British Columbia Canada


----------

